# Rockport on Outdoors with Adam Eakle



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Saw the segment on Rockport last night. Great job to all the volunteers and UWC for putting on such a wonderful time for the kids. What smiles to be seen on the show and without a doubt memories for all involved.

Outstanding job standing ovation :O||: :O||:


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

It is times like this that makes me wish I watched TV. Is there a link to this.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm sure a link will be available once they update for this weekends show. Here's the link to the site just watch it and see.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=1113&s ... adam-eakle


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I thought he did a nice job on the coverage and gave some nice props to the UWC. My daughter was excited to be on TV again holding her fish.


BTW, TDT, you were on TV also. A big panning crowd shot and the only identifiable person on the screen was you. Imagine the coincidence.


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

Looked like a geat time. I am sorry i couldn't make it. Good Job everyone!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Who can spot TDT? JK

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=1112&sid=19290635&title=ice-fishing-party

Seriously, thanks to each and every person who helped out with this event. Look at the smiles on those kid's faces!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Looks like EvilTyeDyeTwin (ETDT) was in there a few times. So ha you can't spot the original TDT. Old friends huh? Lets just say there might be a reason why there is no audio to that segment. He lost a fish while that guy was filming him. When ETDT looses a fish he swears like a sailor. :shock:

The song by Jon Lajoie "Very Super Famous" comes to mind. Too bad it is a bit inappropriate to add a link to that song on here.


----------



## fstop (Sep 25, 2007)

Got a call from the Rafter B Friday morning reporting that the first tagged fish was turned in. Glad to finally see one turned in. I know they are planning on doing this again next year. Maybe they'll put in more fish and maybe they'll try a different method of tagging? I know some have had some concerns. Thanks to everyone that came up, we had a blast! We'll make next years bigger and better....Adam


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh man Im glad to hear someone finally caught a fish with a tag! I was worried that they died


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

fstop said:


> Got a call from the Rafter B Friday morning reporting that the first tagged fish was turned in. Glad to finally see one turned in.* I know they are planning on doing this again next year.* Maybe they'll put in more fish and maybe they'll try a different method of tagging? I know some have had some concerns. Thanks to everyone that came up, we had a blast! We'll make next years bigger and better....Adam


Great so I need to avoid Rockport again for next year? Fantastic.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

freepunk said:


> fstop said:
> 
> 
> > Got a call from the Rafter B Friday morning reporting that the first tagged fish was turned in. Glad to finally see one turned in.* I know they are planning on doing this again next year.* Maybe they'll put in more fish and maybe they'll try a different method of tagging? I know some have had some concerns. Thanks to everyone that came up, we had a blast! We'll make next years bigger and better....Adam
> ...


What's the big deal anyway? I was there on 2/18. There were a ton of people out there, but there's also lots of room for everyone. I never felt crowded at all.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

They have released several tagged fish in Rockport which has caused an increase in use. I think it is great, get people out fishing. Excited for it next year.


----------

